# new sticker :)



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

I wanted a sticker to represent my goldens, but didn't want to put their names or something like that, so i looked around and came up with this one. I'm sure something similar is already around but i did chose the pic and quote and made it at home using vinyl, so it doesn't mess up my car when I want/need to take it off


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks great. You should sell them!


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

I love it, I want one if you sell them ;-)


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

That's nice of you


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

brens29 said:


> I love it, I want one if you sell them ;-)


ohhh I would love to make some for you guys! I don't want to make a profit from it, but would like a $1 donation to cover for paper/shipping. Don't forget to add the color you want (white/black) and ur shipping address


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

Love it!!! I'd like one  Heading over to Paypal now...


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

That is great. I am in.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Ordered! Can't wait for it.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm definitely ordering one!!


----------



## Raine (Mar 26, 2011)

Great sticker! Have tried to include a pic of one I have on my car


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

unaffected said:


> Love it!!! I'd like one  Heading over to Paypal now...





jweisman54 said:


> Ordered! Can't wait for it.





Rainheart said:


> I'm definitely ordering one!!


mailed them today  let me know when u get them


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

I just put in for 2, one for each car. Thanks again, these are great....


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

brens29 said:


> I just put in for 2, one for each car. Thanks again, these are great....


: it's already all ready to go


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

DH wanted to buy one for my car that said "If It Ain't A Pit, It Ain't S***" :lol: 

I like your Golden one much better!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> DH wanted to buy one for my car that said "If It Ain't A Pit, It Ain't S***" :lol:
> 
> I like your Golden one much better!


lol, me too


----------



## Pixies_big_sister (Apr 13, 2012)

You should do one that say's "Go for the Gold!"


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Pixies_big_sister said:


> You should do one that say's "Go for the Gold!"


What a GREAT idea!! gonna do one now!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Can't wait to get mine! I'll let you know when I get it (which won't be until this weekend). It is going straight on my car


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Would it be possible,to do got goldens? I have three.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> Would it be possible,to do got goldens? I have three.


Sure thing


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Ellejee said:


> Sure thing


 great,thanks,post when you have them ,i will buy a few.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> great,thanks,post when you have them ,i will buy a few.


Do you want them black or white? or both?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Ellejee said:


> Do you want them black or white? or both?


 White please.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

New ones


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Ordered three, got goldens,thanks.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, Laurie. I just put in $2.50 for two stickers (one for car, one for house window). 

Can I get one black, one white? Both can say "Got Golden."


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

mailed all the others today


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Still taking orders??


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I would like some too if you're still taking orders!!!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

missmarstar said:


> Still taking orders??


Of course!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Laurie said:


> I would like some too if you're still taking orders!!!


Sure  let me know which one you want. I can also make other ones if you have a good idea


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Ellejee said:


> Sure  let me know which one you want. I can also make other ones if you have a good idea


 
I would like one of each please!!! In white.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I want one too!!! 8D Or 3....


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Laurie said:


> I would like one of each please!!! In white.


sure, just click the link on the first page so I know where to send them


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Jamm said:


> I want one too!!! 8D Or 3....


lol.. I'm the same.. I have one on each car and one on the back of my laptop


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Ellejee said:


> sure, just click the link on the first page so I know where to send them


 
Okay.......done!!

Thanks.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Just to make sure im doing this right... I clicked the link and i see 'donation amount' is that where I put 3? LOL


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Jamm said:


> Just to make sure im doing this right... I clicked the link and i see 'donation amount' is that where I put 3? LOL


 
Yes....that`s correct!!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Okay, Thanks Laurie! 8D


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Jamm said:


> Just to make sure im doing this right... I clicked the link and i see 'donation amount' is that where I put 3? LOL


yes. just make sure in the note section you tell me which ones you want and the color


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Okay ordered !!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Ok I ordered two! Both "got goldens?" .. one black, one white. I also put that in the special instructions box on Paypal


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks great. I just ordered two. Can't wait to get the stickers.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Experimenting


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Okay now THAT is cute!! Id love one like that with Joey >,<


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Jamm said:


> Okay now THAT is cute!! Id love one like that with Joey >,<


 i'll put one in your envelop


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Ellejee said:


> Experimenting


That will get me in trouble, 3 goldens now,and my heart boy spencer,and jamie that are waiting for me in heaven. I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

*Got It!!!*


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I would love to have a couple of the Got Golden? I will head over to paypal now!


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

I just put in an order, too! These are so awesome!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great idea. Just ordered mine.
Debbie


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Ahh I can't wait! Thank you so much<3


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Jamm said:


> Ahh I can't wait! Thank you so much<3


no problem


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Neat idea. I just ordered 2; 1 black and 1 white - we have a black car and a white car... 
oh and please make them say *got goldens?

Thanks!
*


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I just placed an order for 2 white and 2 black with the "Got Golden?" saying! Thank you...I am very excited to get them.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Mailed most of them yesterday. the 2 going to Canada will be shipped either tomorrow or monday


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Ellejee said:


> Mailed most of them yesterday. the 2 going to Canada will be shipped either tomorrow or monday


Thank you!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Is it too late for me to order one too?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Just wanted to say I opened up all my mail today and I got your stickers! Thank you so much!!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Is it too late for me to order one too?


Not at all  go ahead!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you! I just ordered


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Ninde'Gold said:


> DH wanted to buy one for my car that said "If It Ain't A Pit, It Ain't S***" :lol:
> 
> I like your Golden one much better!





Ellejee said:


> lol, me too


Haha, I have actually seen those for sale somewhere. I think it was ebay, but I may be wrong. 

I love your golden sticker though, and if I had a golden, I would soo get one!


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

I received my stickers!!! Thank you so much! I will post a pic once I get it on the car


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

unaffected said:


> I received my stickers!!! Thank you so much! I will post a pic once I get it on the car


Awesome! can't wait


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Just got my 2 stickers in the mail today. THANKS. Now I have to wash my car before I put them on. I will send you a picture when it is on my car.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Woo Hoo! Got ours today! I love them. Thank you so much! When I get them on the vehicles I will post a picture. Thank you again.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Ah man I'm leaving for 3 weeks! Will I be able to order one when I get back???


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

My Big Kahuna said:


> Ah man I'm leaving for 3 weeks! Will I be able to order one when I get back???


Sure thing


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Got mine! The size is perfect.
I'm not a fan of stickers/bumper stickers on my cars, but this one was a must have.

Thank you for doing this.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

I just ordered - hopefully I did it correctly - I will PM you.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Got mine!! Love them!!  Thanks so much


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I would love one, but Riley isn't actually a golden - any suggestions for what it could say?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

vcm5 said:


> I would love one, but Riley isn't actually a golden - any suggestions for what it could say?


Isn't he Golden x shepherd? :O I always thought thats what his mix is!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Got mine! They look great. Thanks so much.

Kathleen


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yep, he is golden and shepherd, I just meant that technically he isn't a golden retriever.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I got mine yesterday! I love them...thanks again.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Ellejee said:


> Experimenting


 
That's looks great - would look great with gold sticky paper stuff.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I forgot that my son's name is on the paypal account so when an envelope arrived for him on Saturday, it nearly drove me crazy...who was this person?...what was in it?...:doh: Then it clicked and I tore into the envelope. The stickers great. Thanks.
Debbie


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Montana's Mommy said:


> That's looks great - would look great with gold sticky paper stuff.


I do have gold paper if you're interested


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I GOT MINE.i expected them to be larger,they are very small.They look good.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

they have all been shipped


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> I GOT MINE.i expected them to be larger,they are very small.


The size is perfect IMO. I don't want some gigantic sticker on the car..it wouldn't look nice. They are about 3in by 3in and I think it's a good size. If any of you wants a bigger one, tell me


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Ellejee said:


> The size is perfect IMO. I don't want some gigantic sticker on the car..it wouldn't look nice. They are about 3in by 3in and I think it's a good size. If any of you wants a bigger one, tell me


 I JUST EDITED MY POST, THEY LOOK GOOD.I WAS AT FIRST ,SURPRISED AT THE SIZE, I LIKE THEM.:wave:


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

:--heart:


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ellejee said:


> :--heart:


i love it!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ellejee said:


> :--heart:


Would it be possible to get one of these that says Riley with a heart?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Got mine two days ago; looks great on my Prius! Thank you


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

vcm5 said:


> Would it be possible to get one of these that says Riley with a heart?


Sure thing


----------



## lkseley (Feb 14, 2012)

These are SO adorable!! I would like a golden with the name "Mac" and a heart if possible...is there any way at all you could find a Pembroke Welsh Corgi to have "Peyton" and a heart? I feel like a bad mom for only having a sticker for one of the kids! :uhoh:


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

lkseley said:


> These are SO adorable!! I would like a golden with the name "Mac" and a heart if possible...is there any way at all you could find a Pembroke Welsh Corgi to have "Peyton" and a heart? I feel like a bad mom for only having a sticker for one of the kids! :uhoh:


Sure, not a problem


----------



## lkseley (Feb 14, 2012)

Great, thank you so much!! Do I go to paypal now and order them? Thanks again!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ellejee said:


> Sure thing


Awesome! How exactly do I order it?


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

lkseley said:


> Great, thank you so much!! Do I go to paypal now and order them? Thanks again!





vcm5 said:


> Awesome! How exactly do I order it?


First page of this thread if the link to order. please specify if you want the sticker BIG, MEDIUM or SMALL as well as the color in the notes section of paypal


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Awesome!! What would you suggest in terms of size? I figure you know best!! And what amount would you like me to donate?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I think I feel responsible formally the work you're doing on these stickers...I think I was the firsts to suggest you make them for others! They really are nice and you're very kind to do this. I owe you a photo with mine on the car. Am waiting to get it washed before putting it on.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

vcm5 said:


> Awesome!! What would you suggest in terms of size? I figure you know best!! And what amount would you like me to donate?


I personally like the medium size better, but if you have a very big car (F350, Hummer, etc) you should probably go with a large one. 
$1 a sticker is usually what covers the shipping and materials.
:wave:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Ellejee said:


> First page of this thread if the link to order. please specify if you want the sticker BIG, MEDIUM or SMALL as well as the color in the notes section of paypal


How big is the Big? I'd really like to have a couple of these made up for my boat but the three inches seems a bit small...

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I got mine too, and if it ever stops raining I'll put it on. :crossfing

Thanks!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> How big is the Big? I'd really like to have a couple of these made up for my boat but the three inches seems a bit small...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pete


It's about 5x5". but I can make it any size u want. What size were you thinking?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Awesome! Just put in for a medium one that says Riley with a heart!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Ellejee said:


> It's about 5x5". but I can make it any size u want. What size were you thinking?


Five inches is perfect...I'd like to put my Golden's name below the golden emblem, Woody on one and Sammie on the other...off to PayPal 

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Still waiting for my stickers!!!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Laurie said:


> Still waiting for my stickers!!!


I mailed them last week from Vancouver... you should have received them by now... or should be receiving them shortly. I wonder if Jamm got the stickers... I mailed them both on the same day.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Five inches is perfect...I'd like to put my Golden's name below the golden emblem, Woody on one and Sammie on the other


Do you mean instead of the "got golden" you want their name? or underneath the "got golden"?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Ellejee said:


> Do you mean instead of the "got golden" you want their name? or underneath the "got golden"?


Yes, I'd like their name underneath the image of the golden instead of the "got golden" soooo no "got golden" anywhere just their names. 

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Yes, I'd like their name underneath the image of the golden instead of the "got golden" soooo no "got golden" anywhere just their names.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pete


Got it


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Got mine yesterday - They look great


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Got mine today!!!! They're awesome.

Thanks!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Havent got mine yet D: Maybe tomorrow


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Have you received them yet JAMM?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm excited to get mine! Did you receive my PayPal donation? 

Also, do these go right on the car or on the window? Either way is great, I was just wondering!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

vcm5 said:


> I'm excited to get mine! Did you receive my PayPal donation?
> 
> Also, do these go right on the car or on the window? Either way is great, I was just wondering!


Sure did  will send it ASAP.

They go about anywhere you want... I have one on my car, one on my computer and i have different ones (sentences, quotes etc..) on the walls in my house


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ellejee said:


> Sure did  will send it ASAP.
> 
> They go about anywhere you want... I have one on my car, one on my computer and i have different ones (sentences, quotes etc..) on the walls in my house


No rush!! Take your time, its awesome that you are doing this for us!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

i want to tell you,I REALLY DO LIKE MY GOT GOLDENS,GOING TO GETA HEART ONE ALSO.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I got mine!! I got them on thursday but i haven't been on much  I LOVE them. I haven't used them yet... Im thinking of putting one on my computer  the Joey one<3 lol They are awesome, I will definitely be back for more!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Jamm said:


> I got mine!! I got them on thursday but i haven't been on much  I LOVE them. I haven't used them yet... Im thinking of putting one on my computer  the Joey one<3 lol They are awesome, I will definitely be back for more!


Im glad you got them... was starting to get worried  feel free to post pics of where you put the stickers... would love to see that!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh I will! I sold my car today so I didn't want to put them on that one and I get my new one tuesday! not sure if I wanna put them on a new car right away XD But I really want too!! Are they easy to take off incase?


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Jamm said:


> Oh I will! I sold my car today so I didn't want to put them on that one and I get my new one tuesday! not sure if I wanna put them on a new car right away XD But I really want too!! Are they easy to take off incase?


Yes, thats the beauty of them! I had a "got golden" on my car and then decided to change it to "go for the gold" and removing it was as easy as scraping it with ur nail..took like a second..then washed the area with windex and it was like nothing had been there


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi
I just ordered two, is it possible to order two more with the following under Got Gold.

RIP Katie 2002-2011

Mike


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

I just made a $5 donation on paypal, but I did not see a place to pick the stickers. How would I see them and let you know what I want?


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

flykelley said:


> Hi
> I just ordered two, is it possible to order two more with the following under Got Gold.
> 
> RIP Katie 2002-2011
> ...


Of course, do you want it to say RIP Katie 2002-2011 only or as well as the Got Golden? Just wanting to make sure


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

skeller said:


> I just made a $5 donation on paypal, but I did not see a place to pick the stickers. How would I see them and let you know what I want?


You can look through the thread and see the different stickers I have. Basically, I can write anything you want. Medium is the size I like, but I can make them smaller or bigger depending on what you need them for. Let me know


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Ellejee said:


> You can look through the thread and see the different stickers I have. Basically, I can write anything you want. Medium is the size I like, but I can make them smaller or bigger depending on what you need them for. Let me know


 
I'll take 5 medium in black all saying Got Golden?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Ellejee said:


> Yes, thats the beauty of them! I had a "got golden" on my car and then decided to change it to "go for the gold" and removing it was as easy as scraping it with ur nail..took like a second..then washed the area with windex and it was like nothing had been there


Sweet!! As soon as I get my car on tuesday I'll put one of them on <3


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Jamm said:


> Sweet!! As soon as I get my car on tuesday I'll put one of them on <3


Awesome


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

It's not my place to say this...but I'll say it anyway. I think we should be donating more than a dollar a sticker. If you think about the time this must take to do this, not to mention the trips to the post office to get these in the mail and the cost of materials - one dollar a sticker is awfully cheap.

I don't think Ellejee had any idea there would be such a demand for her stickers. I ordered two and donated $3.00 a sticker and still felt like I was getting a steal.

She's been nice enough to fill all these orders and not say anything about the price, at least not to my knowledge. She's certainly not making any money on this endeavor and think we could at least show our appreciation by offering $3.00 a sticker.

I'm sorry if I'm out of line here but IMHO I think it needed saying.

Pete


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Ellejee said:


> Of course, do you want it to say RIP Katie 2002-2011 only or as well as the Got Golden? Just wanting to make sure


Got Gold with RIP Katie 2002-2011 under it. I will send another donation as I will want two of the other kinf and two with RIP Katie.

Thanks Mike


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> It's not my place to say this...but I'll say it anyway. I think we should be donating more than a dollar a sticker. If you think about the time this must take to do this, not to mention the trips to the post office to get these in the mail and the cost of materials - one dollar a sticker is awfully cheap.
> 
> I don't think Ellejee had any idea there would be such a demand for her stickers. I ordered two and donated $3.00 a sticker and still felt like I was getting a steal.
> 
> ...


Pete I thought that went without saying. I ordered two this morning and sent her $10.00 which I think is cheap. Im having her make me another two with RIP Katie under the Got Gold. Needless to say I will be sending her more money.

Mike


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

flykelley said:


> Pete I thought that went without saying. I ordered two this morning and sent her $10.00 which I think is cheap. Im having her make me another two with RIP Katie under the Got Gold. Needless to say I will be sending her more money.
> 
> Mike


Mike I should have known better...I just assumed, and we know what happens when one assumes, she was only getting one dollar per sticker. I'm pleased to hear that this is not the case.

I like your RIP idea. My bridge girl Sammie sticker is going on my boat as we spent so much time on it together - I just wanted something on the boat to acknowledge her by and this is perfect.

Pete


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I guess your right,i just paid what she had asked.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Mike I should have known better...I just assumed, and we know what happens when one assumes, she was only getting one dollar per sticker. I'm pleased to hear that this is not the case.
> 
> I like your RIP idea. My bridge girl Sammie sticker is going on my boat as we spent so much time on it together - I just wanted something on the boat to acknowledge her by and this is perfect.
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete
The reason I sent her $10.00 was I know she can't be making any money on this and is in fact most likely losing money. The two I order with RIP Katie I sent her another $20.00 just because I know it takes more product and time to make them along with postage to the USA. IMOP I just took a wild guess and sent her that amount. Im not judging anyone on what they sent, I guess being that I own a business I have a pretty good ides on what things cost.:wavey:

Mike


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

They have all been shipped. Sorry for the delay, had a lot to make 
Let me know when you get them!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

That's great...I'm looking forward to seeing them.

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

anyone has received them yet?


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Got mine today!!! Love them!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you still making them?? I just now saw this post! Hopefully I can decorate my very own car when I get it this summer with this sticker! Great idea, I love it!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Nope, not yet!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

I ordered 2 more got golden white stickers about 14 days ago, but have not received them yet. Was my paypal total OK?
Everyone in my area love the stickers on my car. Even my mom wants one.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

But no rush!! Its awesome that you are doing this, as far as I'm concerned just get to it when you get to it!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Are you still making them?? I just now saw this post! Hopefully I can decorate my very own car when I get it this summer with this sticker! Great idea, I love it!


yes I am


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

goldenca said:


> I ordered 2 more got golden white stickers about 14 days ago, but have not received them yet. Was my paypal total OK?
> Everyone in my area love the stickers on my car. Even my mom wants one.


I'm srry about that. I got so many custom orders in the past 2 weeks that it took much longer than the regular ones I make  So thats why there was a little delay. But I've mailed them all last week, so you should be getting it shortly (@skeller's was mailed at the same time and she already got them  )


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the update. No problem. I just wanted to make sure ....sometimes the mailman has a problem getting mail to the right addresses. I bet they come tomorrow!


----------



## Ellie_May (May 21, 2012)

Just ordered 2 for my Ellie! Let me know if you received the donation okay!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Ellie_May said:


> Just ordered 2 for my Ellie! Let me know if you received the donation okay!


 got it


----------



## lkseley (Feb 14, 2012)

I got mine!!! Laurie they are PERFECT!!!  You picked the perfect Corgi for Peyton! I absolutely am in love <3 I will post pics once it stops raining...it's been nonstop for 3 days and it's not supposed to let up until Wed. next week! :doh: (I live in Florida, go figure...) 

I definitely would like to order two more of the same but bigger sizes if that's possible...? Thank you again for your hard work, I can't stop staring at them!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

I got mine today as well. Will post pictures later this week. Thanks so much! Katies is just what I wanted.


Mike


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Pictures on the rear window of my jeep!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

You're a real hero Ellejee. You've sure made a lot of people very happy. I haven't received mine yet but that doesn't surprise me we're still on the pony express up here in my neck of the woods. They'll probably arrive tomorrow if the horses are up to it. 

Pete


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

lkseley said:


> I got mine!!! Laurie they are PERFECT!!!  You picked the perfect Corgi for Peyton! I absolutely am in love <3


Oh, I'm glad you like them..makes me happy 



lkseley said:


> I definitely would like to order two more of the same but bigger sizes if that's possible...? Thank you again for your hard work, I can't stop staring at them!


Of course.. What size were you thinking?



lkseley said:


> I will post pics once it stops raining...it's been nonstop for 3 days and it's not supposed to let up until Wed. next week! :doh: (I live in Florida, go figure...)


can't wait to see the pics


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

flykelley said:


> I got mine today as well. Will post pictures later this week. Thanks so much! Katies is just what I wanted.Mike


No problem, happy to do it


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

flykelley said:


> Pictures on the rear window of my jeep!


did you forget to include the pic?  lol


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Ellejee said:


> did you forget to include the pic?  lol


Cant seem to upload them to the site for some reason.


Mike


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

flykelley said:


> Cant seem to upload them to the site for some reason.
> 
> 
> Mike


oh really... I find it easier to upload them to flickr and then share them here.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Got it!!!! I love them!!! Thank you so much, you are awesome!!!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

vcm5 said:


> Got it!!!! I love them!!! Thank you so much, you are awesome!!!


 im glad


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Got mine today. Thanks. However in the first batch I got a while ago, I gave the directions away with the 2nd sticker to a friend. Can you post or send by message the directions to how to apply again? 
Thanks again.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

goldenca said:


> Got mine today. Thanks. However in the first batch I got a while ago, I gave the directions away with the 2nd sticker to a friend. Can you post or send by message the directions to how to apply again?
> Thanks again.


sure. will do that now


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Received my two stickers today - great - thanks! Will post a photo once I have installed.

Karyn


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

iGirl said:


> Received my two stickers today - great - thanks! Will post a photo once I have installed.
> 
> Karyn


sounds good


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you!!!! I got my stickers today too! I love them! I guess I have no excuse now not to wash the car!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

haha yea.. no more excuses


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

They arrived today...thank you very much! I've got pictures but haven't downloaded them to my computer yet, but I will...my fishing partner saw them on my boat today and thought they were great.

He had a Blue Heeler named Madision...I told him I'd ask...would it be possible to get a Blue Heeler emblem with the name Madison under it like you did for me with Woody & Sammie? If not, no problem...you've already done so much I'd completely understand.

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

And here's the picture of the sticker on my boat with Woody of course...









The stickers worked great...we had an excellent day of fishing.

Once again thank you.

Pete


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> would it be possible to get a Blue Heeler emblem with the name Madison under it like you did for me with Woody & Sammie? If not, no problem...you've already done so much I'd completely understand.


Sure, no problem at all


----------



## lkseley (Feb 14, 2012)

Ellejee said:


> Of course.. What size were you thinking?


I'll do two larges please! I'll head over to paypal to order.  Thank you again.

(I had the golden with the name "Mac" and a heart, and the corgi with the name "Peyton" and a heart)


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

They look great on the boat!! These stickers are so cool!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

vcm5 said:


> They look great on the boat!!


They sure do.. don't they


----------



## sarahlauren (Jun 10, 2012)

Just ordered 1 in black!! Yippee!! Cannot wait.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

sarahlauren said:


> Just ordered 1 in black!! Yippee!! Cannot wait.


lol  you want the GOT GOLDEN one? you didn't mention which one


----------



## sarahlauren (Jun 10, 2012)

haha, my apologies, I was just so excited. Yes, got golden please! You're blowing up with your stickers, that's awesome!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Heading over to paypal to order mine. Thank you so much for doing these. I want two medium Golden's with Gunner on one and Honey on the other in white. Will the lettering be in black? I also want one medium "Got Golden" in white. Thank you so much. Cathy, Gunner and Honey


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Picture of Katies sticker!

Thanks Mike


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

The other side.

Mike


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

All the stickers look so great! I'll have to take a picture of mine soon!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

flykelley said:


> The other side.
> 
> Mike



Love the pics Mike, thank you for sharing


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

Here are mine, I was finally able to put them on this weekend. I love them, thanks so much


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Ellejee...I just placed an order through PayPal and asked for a medium sticker but I meant to say large, the 5"x5" size, sorry. This is for the blue heeler sticker in white with the name Madison below.

Thanks so much!

Pete


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

brens29 said:


> Here are mine, I was finally able to put them on this weekend. I love them, thanks so much


Love it


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Ellejee...I just placed an order through PayPal and asked for a medium sticker but I meant to say large, the 5"x5" size, sorry. This is for the blue heeler sticker in white with the name Madison below.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Pete


Oh ok, thanks for letting me know.. Will make it a large


----------



## lkseley (Feb 14, 2012)

Here are my stickers! Excuse the angle, I didn't shut the garage door when I did this so the sun made it hard to not catch a glare straight on. I LOVE them!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

These all look so great! I love them!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

lkseley said:


> Here are my stickers! Excuse the angle, I didn't shut the garage door when I did this so the sun made it hard to not catch a glare straight on. I LOVE them!


Thanks for sharing  

it looks a bit distorted.. is it the angle? (just wanting to make sure you didn't have a problem applying them )


----------



## lkseley (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes, it was the angle, I couldn't get a good one without the sun glaring and ruining the picture, lol. They were very easy to apply and came out great! I've been meaning to head to paypal to order the two larges... :doh:


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

lkseley said:


> Yes, it was the angle, I couldn't get a good one without the sun glaring and ruining the picture, lol. They were very easy to apply and came out great!


Oh ok.. Good


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I gotta post pics of mine, I put it on the car yesterday  it looks great! and My two friends actually asked me to ask if you do other Breeds? My one friend has a Lab, other has a Rottie... both would love to order some! Lol


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Jamm said:


> I gotta post pics of mine, I put it on the car yesterday  it looks great!


Would love to see your pics 




Jamm said:


> My two friends actually asked me to ask if you do other Breeds? My one friend has a Lab, other has a Rottie... both would love to order some! Lol


Sure.. I have to create the designs based on pics.. so I can pretty much do anything you can possibly have in mind 
Tell them "sure thing"


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ellejee said:


> :--heart:


If you're still taking orders, I might just get myself this one exactly ^ I love it!

OK, I just ordered mine, I'm excited


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Dexter12 said:


> If you're still taking orders, I might just get myself this one exactly ^ I love it!


Lol well, that's convenient  Already have it.. just have to cut it


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Woohooo! Now I've got to start thinking about where I want to put it!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

I love mine that says Life's Golden - I get alot of complements on it - Thanks again and I'm sure I will be ordering more soon and you did say you had Gold Paper????


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Okay I'm going to order a few more!  What are the sizes you can do again? And so just so I understand you can do any image you just need a 'reference' pic?


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Montana's Mommy said:


> I love mine that says Life's Golden - I get alot of complements on it - Thanks again and I'm sure I will be ordering more soon and you did say you had Gold Paper????


I am glad you like your Life's Golden 

I have lots of colors including a brownish/goldish paper: 









as well as a beige one: 









I could also place an order for a gold and a copper that they have, but they are metallic:


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Jamm said:


> What are the sizes you can do again?


I have Small (~1.5"), Medium (~2.8") and Large (~3.7"). But you know, I can make it any size you want, really...If you want another size, just let me know and we can work something out 

Made this for my little brother's bathroom... lol :











Jamm said:


> And so just so I understand you can do any image you just need a 'reference' pic?


Yes. For example I had to do a Corgi the other week-well I found a picture of one and used it to draw the Corgi out. I am actually working on getting actual pictures into stickers. Made my first one the other day for a friend's wedding picture. Made it into a sticker and put it on a floating frame... it was beautiful


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Ellejee said:


> I am glad you like your Life's Golden
> 
> I have lots of colors including a brownish/goldish paper (I can post a pic if you want). I can also order another gold but this one is metallic gold.


I wouldn't mind seeing what that color looks like if you son't mind. Thanks


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Montana's Mommy said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing what that color looks like if you son't mind. Thanks


Sorry, I edited my post with the pics at the same time you were writing this... Check back my post and you will see the colors


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

I forgot to tell you guys that every sticker has been mailed


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Ellejee said:


> I forgot to tell you guys that every sticker has been mailed


Great! I'll be watching for it this week!


----------



## sarahlauren (Jun 10, 2012)

Ellejee said:


> I forgot to tell you guys that every sticker has been mailed


Thank you!!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

sarahlauren said:


> Thank you!!


Did you receive them?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Ellejee said:


> Did you receive them?


Mine haven't come yet...maybe today?

Just got home and no stickers...


----------



## sarahlauren (Jun 10, 2012)

Ellejee said:


> Did you receive them?


Not yet, crossin my fingers that it'll come today!


----------



## sarahlauren (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=115409&stc=1&d=1340253275

Thank you so much! It looks amazing. Now I just have to wash the rest of my car.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

sarahlauren said:


> Thank you so much! It looks amazing. Now I just have to wash the rest of my car.


Lol, i did the same when I put mine on.. only washed the sticker area..


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

An update from ... Had some body work done and they repainted part of the car ... Can't wash it for a few weeks ... As soo as that's done, I'll send you pictures!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

OutWest said:


> An update from ... Had some body work done and they repainted part of the car ... Can't wash it for a few weeks ... As soo as that's done, I'll send you pictures!


Sounds good


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Did this for my sister... isn't that cute!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*We got them....*

Here they are:


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Here they are:


Awesome pics!

It looks like the Honey sticker is missing pieces... sent you a PM


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Ellejee said:


> I have Small (~1.5"), Medium (~2.8") and Large (~3.7"). But you know, I can make it any size you want, really...If you want another size, just let me know and we can work something)


What size is the one you first posted on the black car?


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Maggies mom said:


> What size is the one you first posted on the black car?


on my car? the medium one.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you get my PM and my paypal payment for two new ones?


----------



## BrycesMom (May 23, 2012)

these are great! Thanks. I just ordered one. I love creative people. Thank you!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Did you get my PM and my paypal payment for two new ones?


Yes, I mailed them this morning  Was going to send you a PM as soon as I got home


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

BrycesMom said:


> these are great! Thanks. I just ordered one. I love creative people. Thank you!


Thank you 

You didn't mention the color. Which one do you want?


----------



## BrycesMom (May 23, 2012)

sorry... so excited I forgot the color! I have a (very dirty) beige car. Whatever you think would work best. I like everything


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I finally put the decals on our vehicles. I love them!!!

















I need to wash my truck!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

BrycesMom said:


> sorry... so excited I forgot the color! I have a (very dirty) beige car. Whatever you think would work best. I like everything


Alright  Will ship it soon!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

lynn1970 said:


> I finally put the decals on our vehicles. I love them!!!I need to wash my truck!



Love them! thanks a lot!


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

I received my stickers and I love them! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Mom of Maizie said:


> I received my stickers and I love them! Thank you so much!!!


 
I'm glad u do


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

BrycesMom said:


> these are great! Thanks. I just ordered one. I love creative people. Thank you!


It's been mailed


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Just received the sticker the other day...thank you! I've got a good friend who guides on one of the lakes I fish frequently. I ran into him the other day on the lake and he saw the stickers on the side of my boat and said he'd have to look into getting one for his boat. He had a Blue Heeler, Madison, who was with him 24/7. He lost Madison to cancer just over a year ago. Madison was a crazy dog, when ever Jon hooked into a fish Madi would bark like there was no tomorrow. You could always tell where he was fishing because of Madi's barking and whether or not the fishing was any good.

I'm looking forward to giving Jon the sticker this week and I assure you, you'll have made someone else a very happier camper!

Thanks Ellejee

Pete


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Just received the sticker the other day...thank you! I've got a good friend who guides on one of the lakes I fish frequently. I ran into him the other day on the lake and he saw the stickers on the side of my boat and said he'd have to look into getting one for his boat. He had a Blue Heeler, Madison, who was with him 24/7. He lost Madison to cancer just over a year ago. Madison was a crazy dog, when ever Jon hooked into a fish Madi would bark like there was no tomorrow. You could always tell where he was fishing because of Madi's barking and whether or not the fishing was any good.
> 
> I'm looking forward to giving Jon the sticker this week and I assure you, you'll have made someone else a very happier camper!
> 
> ...


aww  Anytime Pete :


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

The sticker were there when I got home from my vacation, thanks so much! I might order another one!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Dexter12 said:


> The sticker were there when I got home from my vacation, thanks so much! I might order another one!


No problem  Love the Dexter one  lol


----------



## BrycesMom (May 23, 2012)

Received today in the mail... LOVE IT! Thank you! And perfect timing.... we're getting our new pup on Tuesday.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

saw this somewhere... had to make it into a sticker..


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Maybe my eyes are bad.... does that say something ??


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Maybe my eyes are bad.... does that say something ??


LOL I was thinking the same thing.. I knew it said something but couldn't make it out. My bf told me it says "adopt". He saw it immediately.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Vhuynh2 said:


> LOL I was thinking the same thing.. I knew it said something but couldn't make it out. My bf told me it says "adopt". He saw it immediately.


So did my husband!!! Don't tell me males are getting smarter :lol:


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

haha.. I guess it's kinda hard to see at first.. it does say ADOPT in the shape of a doggie


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Reflective is cool!


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Are you still selling these?


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Shutterwolf said:


> Are you still selling these?


Yea if anyone wants one


----------



## carlyn110 (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow i like these images. Some of these are awesome. I am willing to have one. Recently similarly i watch a good image and capture it into my camera. I got it printed into vinyl material from here. Now after watching these images i am thinking to get one more sticker.


----------

